# 1990's Les Paul, "the animal" ???



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone know much about these guitars. Been wanting an electric, and this guy may trade for stuff that I have so??

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/For-sale-or-Trade_16407025

Thanks


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've never heard of an LP "the animal".
I did a google search that turned up nada.

The headstock on that guitar isn't something from Gibson that I know of.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Personally I'd run away 


http://www.wietsesguitars.nl/pagina408.html


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahhh, nice pull Dave.

I realize now that it wasn't advertized as a Gibby.
DOH


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Personally I'd run away
> 
> 
> http://www.wietsesguitars.nl/pagina408.html


Bolt on, plywood and made in indonesia??? No thanks!

I'd pass on that unless he was paying YOU to take it


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears to be junk


----------



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok many thanks guys. I was wondering when google came up with nothing.


----------

